# Name for horse photography instagram



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

EquiPics


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Make it something personal that is special to you - it's your account after all! 

I use my old mare's show name for most of my account/usernames because it's unique and means something to me. Maybe something like that? 

Whatever you decide, you should post it so some of us with Instagram can follow you!


----------

